# My new site



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

currently working on my new (first) site

www.jmaxphotography.com

all comments welcome


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Looking pretty good, here is one I made a couple years ago, using Web Picture Creator.

http://www.nickjacksonphotography.co.uk/

I made them template and code, you put the html code & photo links in Web Picture Creator, and it resizes all the photos, does the picture slide shows etc for you, good tool


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

cheers man, already working on an update for the site as theres bits i wasnt happy with myself

and the site you made looks well, has given me a few ideas


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

It all looks pretty good, but here's a few thoughts...

1. The home page animation is a bit slow, and I always think a home page should carry a bit more than just a welcome note.

2. The about page text rambles a bit, with a very long first sentence. How about breaking it up a bit, like this...

_I have been keenly interested in photography for years; it started off as a hobby, but has now turned into an obsession._

_My first foray into digital photography began with an Olympus MJU 400; this was fine for what I was doing at the time, but I soon wanted to further my potential. I therefore upgraded to a Fuji Finepix S5500, which offered more control over what I could do when using the manual settings, but the major drawback of this camera turned out to be the zoom.

I then made another step up to the Fuji Finepix S9500, which I still use a lot to date and find very handy for awkward low or high shots. More recently, I decided to take the big step up to my first digital SLR, and bought a Canon EOS 400D. The has opened up a world of new possibilities...

For the past couple of years I have been taking photos for many car related websites based here in Northern Ireland, as well as for some night clubs. I would love to have a full time job in the industry, and that is what I have set my sights on for the future..._

3. The gallery pages are pretty neat, and only really need more images now. Any chance of an option to view larger images sizes?

Great effort though, looking forward to seeing it develop and grow. :thumb:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

I agree with WX51 about the opening page animation.
However I would take out any info about equipment... I find clients are not interested in my camera or lenses ... they want to see good images, want to know I am flexible, reliable and a good photographer. 
My 2 pence worth


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

ok cheers guys all comments have been taken on board and the site will evolve and change through time, i posted it on here and a few other sites to get feed back so it can improve so many thanks


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm sorry to be harsh but if you are looking to attract customers with the site, you need to get a much stronger portfolio, some of the images are ok, but some of them look awful.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

ooooooh :lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

swordjo said:


> ooooooh :lol:


It wasn't intended as a nasty remark, but the truth, these days every man and his dog is having a go at being a pro photographer and you need to have a very strong portfolio for people to even pick up the phone to enquire about your pricing etc, let alone actually get a paying job!

It is one of the most cut-throat professions you can be in!


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

I know.... i'm sure your comments will sound nice after ZoranC gets a whiff of this thread. Jmax did say all comments are welcome and sometime criticism is better than false praise. I personally like the picutres of the buildings and the cars. 

I've never been a big fan of portraits so can't really comment on them.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah the cars and the few of the buildings are ok, but the portrait section needs improving!


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

and it will be improved on through time


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

hopefully it now works better on all resolutions


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

right the latest update has been uploaded, hopefully everyone will like it


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

Check your nightlife section man, you have a clash going on- look at the pic of the blonde djay, then the purple lit male dj.... you'll see what I mean.

Also, how about adding scroll buttons to each photo collection?

Some nice shots in there.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

cheers for pointing that out, fixing it now


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

You have taken a double of one of my images ! ha! good eye mate, we must think like!!









:thumb:


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

dubnut71 said:


> You have taken a double of one of my images ! ha! good eye mate, we must think like!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yea was just very eye catching


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

just uploaded the latest update of the site

all comments welcome


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi,

From a "coding" point of view (i am not a graphic designer in the slightest) the HTML/CSS is pretty poor.

The css is all done using inline styles which increases page sizes and decreases code re-use. In addition to the inline style attributes you have applied classes for the css, you want to use classes or id's only.

You also use absolute positioning for the majority of the elements whch is very bad for accessibility, and again on an accessibility note there are no alt tags for images or " wrapping the element attributes. A bit pedantic i know, but i like to think thats what makes me good at what i do :thumb:

What you want to end up with not just a html website but an XHTML compatible website.

As someone else also noted the flash on the homepage is very slow. I would recommend knocking up the fps. Be careful with flash also because anything in the swf generally cannot be parsed by a search engine.

If you want to use something to enlarge the pictures even more i would highly recommend lightbox - it is very easy to install and looks good.

For the image pages you link each image through to a separate html page. This is a pretty inefficient way of doing things as it reloads the page every time you want to view an image and also doesn't look amazing for the user. I would recommend something javascript based, such as lightbox, to do this.

Please dont take any offence with any my comments, i work with this kind of client-side code often and know how things should be done. :wave:


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Sonic said:


> Hi,
> 
> From a "coding" point of view (i am not a graphic designer in the slightest) the HTML/CSS is pretty poor.
> 
> ...


yea i know all this but the problem is i cant gey my head around code to work with it :S


----------

